# Hygrozyme



## Ranek Icewalker (May 1, 2011)

Anyone have a problem with Hygrozyme making your roots sick?

My roots were perfectly healthy white strong hair roots, yesterday i put some hygrozyme in the bucket for the first time with this plant, today i wake up and my roots are brown with red filmish algae all over they are also weak and break easily.   coincidence?

I also noticed a  Film of Cream colored growth in the bucket at the water line.

I know Hygrozyme breaks down Bacteria and bad stuff and is supposed to help the good bacteria, but these roots were Perfectly healthy yesterday morning when i put it in.

Im using DWC my temps are fine in the room and buckets, i checked my other buckets still all very healthy plants.


----------



## woodydude (May 2, 2011)

I have never used it.
To rectify, you could change your water again but add a little H2O2, 0.5ml/L.
Or maybe just add H2O2 to the bucket in the hope it clears up the problem.

If I ever get slimey roots or discolouration, I use H2O2 as a flush in ph'd water, it seems to do the trick.
There is this thread about it. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2177
Good luck Ranek, let us know how it goes.
Peace W


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 2, 2011)

I have used it for more than twenty years and it is part of my make up on EVERY grow. Unless you overdosed it is not your issue.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response woody, i already changed my bucket and flushed with peroxide etc, just waiting to see if she bounces back.

Peter, ive used hygrozyme many times with out problems myself, lets say for conversation sake i overdosed, is what i explained the type of thing that happens if you add to much hygrozyme?

Thanks for the replies fellas.


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 2, 2011)

If you have used hygrozyme in the past you already know it is like adding apple-cider in terms of the way it looks, and it always leaves a film on the top of your rez. It will also cause some slight foam is your giving it a good amount of air. That's just the nature of this beast.

I use it at the rate of 3ML pre gallon, but the recommended dosage in dwc is 5ML per gallon. 

If you over dosed, yeah that could be the problem for sure. Everything in moderation, and if your not 100% sure, go less ALLWAYS. 

Very easy to help a hungry plant. Burned plants are unrepairable most of the time, and will suffer.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Peter, ive never had this problem before, i may have went heavy on the hygrozyme, it seems reasonable.


----------



## Roddy (May 3, 2011)

Isn't hygrozyme a soil helper? I didn't think you could overdo that, you'd just be adding more helpers to the soil....but this was my assumption??


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (May 3, 2011)

Its a enzyme that cleans your res/root zone,it kills bad bacteria by introducing good bacteria that feed on algae and other root problems, i use it in DWC, i dunno about soil never tried it that way.

Its like organic H2O2 kind of.


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 3, 2011)

Hygrozyme is root enzymes, with an added algae preventer. It also helps clean your medium in cases where you use  a medium like hydroton, by breaking down left behind roots from say a previous grow.

Too much of anything is never going to end up good, and it's the biggest mistake most growers make early on. 

And then of course there are those that choose to do things stoned, which of course I have never done.

Ha.

If you are in a vegetative state, and the lower portion turned, and the top portion looks better, you can trim back your roots to where the start to look better. 

Flush your plants with PH'ed only water for a couple of hours, then add fresh nutes, and believe it or not more Hygrozyme, at around 3ML pre gallon. They should completely rebound in about 4 to 6 days.

Good luck to you!

PJ


----------

